
Test flight of RRL Rocket Racer with Armadillo Aerospace - Flemlord
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8ouSwCn8so
======
Flemlord
For anybody who doesn't know, Armadillo Aerospace is the brainchild of John
Carmack (Doom, Quake) and they're one of the few startups who have a serious
shot at achieving privately funded spaceflight.

Here is John's explanation for the flight:

[http://armadilloaerospace.com/n.x/Armadillo/Home/News?news_i...](http://armadilloaerospace.com/n.x/Armadillo/Home/News?news_id=361#video)

